# Hand Shy male



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

So after reviewing the taming steps. I'm still not entirely sure if I am on the right track.

Eli is adjusting to his new home. We have only had them a little over a week and he is already comfortable sitting on me and my oldest daughter. He is starting to learn a whistle that my daughter is teaching him and he loves to give kisses. He will approach us regardless if he is in the cage or not. He will even bow his head at us and from I gathered that is an invitation to give a head scratch. But the minute we get our hand near him he becomes a completely different bird. He starts backing up, with beak open and angry sounds. 

If we use the extra perch he will happily step up and start whistling the tune that my daughter is teaching him and even walk up our shoulder.

Right now we are working on hand feeding a small chunk if millet or fruit slice every other day and the non hand-feeding days we just put our hand near him or just inside the cage. When we hand feed, Eli will head bob and pace around the for a couple of minutes but will eventually approach.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a trust video exercise you can do so he can let you pet his head


----------

